# laws/requirements to owning in PG county md?



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

To make sure you get the right answer, I would suggest calling the county Zoning office, or perhaps email them. Pretty easy to do, really.



Prince George's County, MD - Boards & Commissions : People's Zoning Counsel)


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, find out from your local zoning board what's required.

I do know from having lived in Maryland that if you want to put horses on your property you need a _minimum_ of 3 acres for the first horse, with 1/2 acre additional land for each animal after that.

So if you want 3 horses, you'll need 4 acres of land.


----------

